# green tea options



## carolynp (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all, Ive had a request for some soap with green tea in it . I want to deliver a good dose in the soap. As I am not sure what to use what is the best form of green tea ? Is it an essential oil an absolute an extract,my research is getting frustrating so I thought I would spread the love.


----------



## Overthemoon (Nov 4, 2009)

Cranberry lane out of Port Coquitlam BC has a green tea extract. I can't attest to the scent or how it soaps but I know it is available.

I can post a link if you'd like.


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2009)

I have used green tea extract (liquid) in my soap - I accidentally added 25ml to 1000gm oils!  Definitely a mistake as far as expense goes  :shock:   I meant to add the *FO* at 25ml, not the extract.  The recipe took a longer while to firm up compared to my regular soap recipe.  It is now medium hard after 4 1/2 months.  The good thing is it actually smells like tea.  I think a much more cost effective alternative is to infuse some of your soaping oil with dried green tea leaves.  HTH.

Tanya


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 5, 2009)

..


----------



## carolynp (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you everyone, I have decided that I am going to brew some VERY strong green tea. Then I am going to add one tablespoon of it to each of my 3-3.5 oz bars and I am going to use my castile soap rebatch from organic creations . How does that sound?


----------

